# View New Posts and Subscribing



## cdhall (Oct 11, 2002)

Two things.

First
Why does the number of "New Posts fluxuate so much?"
Is it listing only the ones that are "x" hours old?
I think it would be better for me if it listed the most recent 10-20 posts.  Sometimes I check the list, post, go back to post to reply to something I had seen earlier and it is Gone.  All I remember is part of the title and sometimes I can not find the thread again.

This is frustrating.

Second
It used to be that every time I posted to a thread I was automatically subscribed.  Now it doesn' t seem to work that way except for maybe Mr. C's QnA thread.  Between this and the fact that posts disappear off the "New Posts" lists like they do, sometimes I will post something, someone will reply and I won't notice for days until I go browsing through the forums.  Not having to browse through the forums is one of the reasons I liked this place so much when I first signed on.  It was easy to keep up with what was new and what was relative to your last post and certain threads which you were subscribed to.

I'm not very experienced at this stuff, but my participation has declined lately partially due to these two reasons.  Just thought I'd see if I was the only one or if something really is going on or could be improved.

OK.  I guess I need to put up a :soapbox: graphic now.  So there it is.


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Oct 11, 2002)

Problem 1 : Posts were marked read when older than 30 minutes.  I've increased this timeout to 60 minutes.

Problem 2: AFAIK there is no setting for 'auto-subscribe'. I can set 'Use email notification by default' to yes for you, which I -think- will notify you whenever a thread you have posted to is replied to though.  Let me know if you want me to set this up for ya.  (It might even be in the user control panel, but I dont recall off hand.)


----------



## Cthulhu (Oct 11, 2002)

FYI, it is in the user control panel, under 'Edit Options'.

If you've posted to a forum, it will notify you the next time someone posts there, however, it won't warn you of successive posts until after you've checked the thread again.

Cthulhu


----------



## cdhall (Apr 23, 2003)

> _Originally posted by Cthulhu _
> *FYI, it is in the user control panel, under 'Edit Options'.*



I have now turned this on.  I'll try to see if resolves my issue.


----------



## cdhall (Apr 30, 2003)

While I do get notices of being subscribed to threads I still do not seem to get them all particularly, I was not notified (I don't think) when this thread was added to by Doc

http://www.martialtalk.com/forum/showthread.php?threadid=7399&referrerid=391

This is the one concrete example I think I have to give you.  While I do delete several of my notices on occasion I think I was watching for this one.  Sometimes if I get several notices at once, I'll delete all but one, follow it and then go check my subscribed threads to see what else has been updated.  

This is frustrating because I was trying to follow that thread and when I got to it there were 3 posts I had not seen.

Not a major crisis, but I also notice that my subscribed threads section of my page recently became "empty" as well.

Is it not possible to show all my subscribed threads on my "homepage" and flag them when a new or unread post is there?  Right now I could not tell what all I'm subscribed to but there are at least 6 or so threads.  I also frequently re-subscribe when I visit a thread.

Tell me what the best solution is because I'm not about to check for new posts several times per day and hunt for new info although I did this when I was new.

I'd like to subscribe to a thread and stay subscribed to it until I'm tired of it.  This will enhance my enjoyment of MartialTalk a great deal.

Thanks in advance.
:asian:


----------



## Bob Hubbard (Apr 30, 2003)

ok, goto "MY ACCOUNT"

Look for a spot on the lower right that says " Show threads from " and use the drop down to pick "The Beginning" (Its the last option.)

This should show you all the threads you've subscribed to.
In addition, it should indicate which subscribed threads have new responces since your last logon.  Once you logout, it resets things.


Another thing to keep in mind - many free email services and ISPs 'eat' the notices sent out by this board.  The 3 that we have seen the most problems with are Hotmail, Yahoo and AOL.  We have no control over how outside services filter email.

:asian:


----------

